
JavaScript rapid function definition - SlyShy
http://javascriptweblog.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/express-yourself-rapid-function%C2%A0definition/
======
pak
This is abusive, not clever. Anything that forces you to code things as opaque
string literals that get eval'ed is not a good idea. The next person to come
along is going to wonder "what is this doing inside a string? what is r?" You
also lose syntax highlighting and debuggability. Building the expression
strings dynamically is going to be too tempting, and then you will have code
generation and the potential for security issues. It's not even that much
shorter than building the closure.

~~~
papertiger
Agreed. As I see it, this actually limits the power of JavaScript rather than
extending it.

Edit: I like to see people pushing and extending a language so I appreciate
the author's effort... but I think it is misguided in this case.

